# How Tootsie Rolls and Tootsie Pops Are Made



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2014)

Don't normally eat that kind of candy, but for Halloween, Tootsie-Pops are one of the treats I give out to the kids.  I usually steal the red ones, and enjoy my special treat!


----------

